# Redfin Lures?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

As some of you may know, I'm heading down to Canberra over Christmas, and am hoping to squeeze in a days fishing - morning at Jerrabomberra pond for Redfin (thanks Garrick :lol: ), then Googong Dam later in the day for anything  .

Just wondering if anyone can recommend lures that would be of use, both for redfin as well as any species I'm likely to encounter from the banks of Googong? Also, any specific productive land-based spots at Googong would be helpful... 8)

I'll probably spend around $70 on a range, and preferably something I can use in the salt for bream or in the fresh for bass.

I know it's a bit specific, but thanks for any help!

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be tending to go the other way.

Buy it for the bass and bream, and use it on redfin. Bass and bream can be fussy, redfin rarely are. You can't go past plastics to be honest. Anything in a bright colour in a 4-7cm range will get nailed.

Bring your bream lures, it's what everyone is catching cod on these days :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought 6 new rebel crawfish off ebay the other day - some hot pinks and fluoro yellows in there. They seem to work alright on bass  . They're really shallow divers, just sub-surface really. I also bought some 3inch nuclear chicken gulp minnows for small kings.

Would these two be bright enough/effective?

I also spotted the RMG scorpion in a red and gold colour similar to the strike pro at Kmart today, so I think I'll have to get a couple because they look the goods for bream...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

koich said:


> Bring your bream lures, it's what everyone is catching cod on these days :lol:


True true, but we do try to catch them on others... Even at the cost of peoples jealousy! 8)

Lively Lures Micro Mullet and Mini Mullet ( In bleeding Mullet pattern ), Perch pattern AC Invaders, Green and Yellow Craftmaster Merlin, small Stumpjumpers, Smak Brolga or similar ( Think C.S Golden Child or the alternatives ), small RMG Scorpions or Poltergeists, Killalure Pakrats ( In any colour ), Lipless Crankbaits ( Jackall, Daiwa, Kakoda Gold ), Rebel Crawfish / Crawdad and Rapala Shad Rap RS in Crawfish pattern all seem to work for me. Saying that my best Redfin Lure is a Silver and Red Viking Talisman and proven recently to work very well. Plastics in Pink or Red, bright Tasmanian Devil's or spoons like Celtas work well from the banks as well as a Kayak.

That Jackal Deep Chubby in yellow hues that Koich is laughing about nailed 22 Redfin over 3 hours recently, but I guess thats nothing to scoff over considering anyone can catch that many ( Plus many more ) Redfin... They make you feel like a gun fisho!

I must try colouring a ciggie butt with red dots and sticking a treble through it...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ditto to all the above...celtas...bennet mcgraths,storm lures,reidys[small sizes]...weedbed gaps aim for...try at googong the end farthest from the main entrance..watch out when walking for wombat holes,snakes and swimming kangaroos!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

havent fished for reddies in quite some years but we always used to use celta type spinners until we discovered rapala cd5's (floating and sinking versions).
They have a couple of colours worth grabbing, try the brown and rainbow trout patern if theres trout in the water ur fishing but best of all we like the perch pattern,

great fish the old reddy, just a pity they stunt in most situation, 
best we ever did was 2 x 3lb fish on the rapalas in about an hour. couldnt believe they got that big.


----------

